# 2011 Cruze clutch Pedal goes down with no effort and wont engage into gear



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Might try a simple brake fluid flush and see what happens and go from there. 

Brake fluid is like anything else. Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## Paul1234 (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I check the fluid again and it was above the minimum but decided to add more. Then I pumped the pedal about 60 times and it started to build pressure and started to work. Very strange because the fluid level was above the minimum. 

I will do your suggestion and flush and put new brake fluid in. Thanks

Paul


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't know what it uses. 

If it uses 3. You'll be ok to use 4 but if it uses 4. You better use 4. 

I have 4 in my bike that calls for 3. 4 has a higher boiling point. I don't know what other advantages there are over 3.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-...isengaged-fast-pedal-release.html#post2995786

This might help.


----------



## Paul1234 (Jan 4, 2019)

New update on the issue. Turns out I missed some leakage coming out of the transmission housing. Might be the slave cylinder inside? Anyone have any tips on replacing that if that is the problem? Not sure if I should take to a transmission place if I need special tools. Any video links or advise on that repair would be appreciated.

Paul


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

I believe its an external slave cylinder which is super easy to replace on your own. They might even sell the master/line/slave kit as an already pre-bled unit.


----------

